
Is Keybase Safe? - xoxu
Is keybase really that safe ? Also is they&#x27;re cloud storage safe aswell ?
======
petersjt014
I've personally had no problems with them (save for one near heart-attack
where I lost multiple keys), but I'd suggest looking at their documentation
too [1].

It's also worth noting that you don't need to store any keys in their cloud
storage, encrypted or otherwise--but you can for convenience.

[1]:
[https://keybase.io/docs/server_security](https://keybase.io/docs/server_security)

~~~
xoxu
Thanks for the help !

